# Tricky - How much weight do you gain in winter



## totallyfixed (9 Nov 2009)

I have a friend [rumoured] who has the natural attributes of a giant hamster, ie he lays down fat for the winter but by about May he's all svelt looking again. Is the amount of cycling you do directly linked to your weight?
I got lucky cos I'm tall so I burn energy sitting still, but if you are small....


----------



## Dayvo (9 Nov 2009)

I've put on about 6kg pounds in 6 weeks since I stopped working.

If I had the whole winter in Oslo, it'd be at least double that, but I'm soon off on a trip so should be down to my fighting weight (92 kg) by Christmas.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2009)

last winter due the the snow and very cold weather and no cycling I put on 2kg


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Nov 2009)

I put on about half a stone between September and December and it has nothing to do with how much I do or don't cycle. I lose this come April/May. I am a hamster.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I am a hamster.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Nov 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


>



Nice one! Or it would be if it wasn't so real to life.


----------



## accountantpete (9 Nov 2009)

Yorky Bars are on sale at the local shop - 3 for £1 - so I'll probably be doing a Jan Ullrich and coming back fat as a pig in the springtime.

There's two of the little critters sitting in me coat pocket right now waiting for me to weaken.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Nov 2009)

accountantpete said:


> Yorky Bars are on sale at the local shop - 3 for £1 - so I'll probably be doing a Jan Ullrich and coming back fat as a pig in the springtime.
> 
> There's two of the little critters sitting in me coat pocket right now waiting for me to weaken.



I can't resist three Mars bars packs for a £1. But that's all year round.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Nov 2009)

accountantpete said:


> Yorky Bars are on sale at the local shop - 3 for £1 - so I'll probably be doing a Jan Ullrich and coming back fat as a pig in the springtime.
> 
> There's two of the little critters sitting in me coat pocket right now waiting for me to weaken.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2009)

Last year I put on about 18lbs between Sep and end or Dec.
But I wasn't cycling last year so hoping to keep weight gain to a minimum this time,not easy though so tempted by the Xmas goodies


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Nov 2009)

I have no intention of putting any weight on over winter. I maybe just won't lose as much weight as I want to.


----------



## davidg (9 Nov 2009)

i can put on weight at any time of the year, that's how versatile I am


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Nov 2009)

davidg said:


> i can put on weight at any time of the year, that's how versatile I am



PMSL


----------



## JtB (9 Nov 2009)

I don't like the cold, dark and rainy weather so my cycling has been drastically cut back. But I'll make an effort to eat less (except for Christmas) and transfer my exercise regime to the local heated swimming pool, so hopefully I'll not put on any weight. Last winter it worked and I even managed to keep losing weight throughout the winter months.


----------



## darkstar (9 Nov 2009)

I'm in the first week of a 60 day training regime called the 'Insanity workout', costs $120 but found a free copy through torrents....
Come with everything from calendar, nutrition plan, video tutorials etc So i should loose a bit of body fat% and get a bit leaner this winter (christmas will put things off through)


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Nov 2009)

Christmas definitely seems to be the hurdle that piles on the pounds, self discipline goes out the window. We have a tradition to always exercise Christmas day morning, usually a cycle ride, but when I can afford it a ski holiday which always keeps the waistline trim. The thing is to feel justified in eating what you want on the day.
Right now we have about 3 litres of slow gin maturing in the airing cupboard

 so I've got a lot of justifying to do, not to mention the Gluhwein, luxury christmas pud........sod it, who am I kidding.


----------



## RabbitFood (10 Nov 2009)

I reckon i put on half a stone since end of summer due to job which mean i got US more to take cleints out and go to nice restrants, less cycling and being sub most weeks for my football team

defo hamstar


----------



## jimboalee (12 Nov 2009)

C'mon people.

Get yourself a cheap old bike and cycle in the rain.

The stream of cold water flowing down the back of your jersey and into and out of your shorts is ( being heated by your body ) effectively doubling your calorific expenditure.

My ride home tonight was as good as swimming.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Nov 2009)

It's not looking good for my weight gain over Christmas - already 3 kg up from July.


----------



## Hont (17 Nov 2009)

I have a turbo trainer but you can't do the same mileage indoors - it's just too mind-numbing. Usually put on up to 6lbs in winter. Which bearing in mind I'm 10st 2lb mid-seaon is not insignificant.


----------



## dodgy (17 Nov 2009)

I work at home so this year plan to keep my weight all year round. I used to put on 6lbs or so over winter, but now I can get out during lunchtime for an hour per day which makes a huge difference.


----------



## trio25 (18 Nov 2009)

I usually do, but this year put a lot on over the summer so the plan is not to put any more on this winter!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Nov 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I can't resist three Mars bars packs for a £1. But that's all year round.


My local Co-op does 4 for a pound!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Nov 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I've put on about 6kg pounds in 6 weeks since I stopped working.


So which is it, Dayvo - 6kg or 6 pounds?


----------

